# near mid air collision



## sunny91 (Nov 5, 2007)

A plane towing a glider nearly collides with a plane and the glider tow line gets caught in the propeller.

Sunny


----------



## Glider (Nov 6, 2007)

Lucky Man, now you may understand why Glider Pilots believe that the average PPL doesn't have a clue about keeping a good lookout.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 6, 2007)

That was confusing. The plane that flies in front of him is towing a glider? 

It's lucky he survived.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2007)

holy smoke, etc
lucky those greenhouses were just plastic not glass!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2007)

Dang. I guess that shows how someone didn't have good safety techniques. I You have that big ol piece of sky and that guy had to fly right in front of the other plane.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2007)

Scarey !

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 9, 2007)

See and be seen - that's the rule of thumb. It almost looks like they were in the pattern as you could see runway right below them and there was another aircraft in front.

Sunny, any idea where that came from? It looks like a place I used to fly out of in California called CrystalAire, expect I don't know of anyone there towing with high wing aircraft.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

We almost collided with a glider that had just released from its cable near our airfield in Germany while taking some aerial photos of some check points.

The only thing you can do to prevent it is keep your eyes open and be aware of your surroundings. If you are in a multiple crew aircraft that is where crew coordination really comes into play.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 9, 2007)

At Californai City I had a tow plane fly over me to enter the midfield downwind. The end of his line was about eye level with my plane while I was on the downwind. Luckliy I was able to avoid him.


----------



## sunny91 (Nov 10, 2007)

Flyboy i founded this: 

Der Deutsche Pilot flog mit seinem Ultraleichtflugzeug (Rans S6) im Verband mit einem weiteren Flugzeug durch Frankreich.. Ein französisches Schleppflugzeug kreuzte dabei seine Flugrichtung. Am Heck dieser Maschine befand sich noch ein 60 Meter langes Schleppseil für Segelflugzeuge. Das Segelflugzeug hatte bereits ausgeklinkt. Das Schleppseil verfing sich jedoch im Propeller des Ultraleichtflugzeuges.
Deutsche Ultraleichtflugzeuge haben alle einen Rettungsfallschirm an Bord. Dieser Schirm wird mit Hilfe eine Rakete aus dem Flugzeug geschossen. Nach der Kollision aktiviert der Pilot sofort seinen Fallschirm. Bei der Landung in einer Obstplantage wurde das Flugzeug leicht beschädigt. Der Pilot und alle anderen Beteiligten blieben unverletzt

More explanation by C.N.N on this vid.

Sunny



Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 10, 2007)

sunny91 said:


> Flyboy i founded this:
> 
> Der Deutsche Pilot flog mit seinem Ultraleichtflugzeug (Rans S6) im Verband mit einem weiteren Flugzeug durch Frankreich.. Ein französisches Schleppflugzeug kreuzte dabei seine Flugrichtung. Am Heck dieser Maschine befand sich noch ein 60 Meter langes Schleppseil für Segelflugzeuge. Das Segelflugzeug hatte bereits ausgeklinkt. Das Schleppseil verfing sich jedoch im Propeller des Ultraleichtflugzeuges.
> Deutsche Ultraleichtflugzeuge haben alle einen Rettungsfallschirm an Bord. Dieser Schirm wird mit Hilfe eine Rakete aus dem Flugzeug geschossen. Nach der Kollision aktiviert der Pilot sofort seinen Fallschirm. Bei der Landung in einer Obstplantage wurde das Flugzeug leicht beschädigt. Der Pilot und alle anderen Beteiligten blieben unverletzt
> ...



Thanks!

From Babelfish...

The German pilot flew with its ultralight aircraft (Rans S6) in the connecting with a further airplane by France. A French dragging airplane crossed thereby its flight direction. At the tail of this machine was still another 60 meter long dragging rope for gliders. The glider had already released. The dragging rope got caught however in the propeller of the ultralight aircraft. German ultralight aircraft have all a rescue parachute on board. This screen is shot with the help of a rocket from the airplane. After the collision activate the pilot immediately his parachute. With the landing in fruit plan day the airplane was easily damaged. The pilot and all other involved ones remained intact


----------



## evangilder (Nov 10, 2007)

I get the general idea, but sometimes babelfish leaves a bit to be desired. 



> This screen is shot with the help of a rocket from the airplane.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 10, 2007)

I think he meant they used a ballistic chute.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I think he meant they used a ballistic chute.


Yep, that's what the german text says:

_Deutsche Ultraleichtflugzeuge haben alle einen Rettungsfallschirm an Bord. Dieser Schirm wird mit Hilfe eine Rakete aus dem Flugzeug geschossen. _


All German Ultra light planes have a rescue parachute. This parachute deployed from the plane with the help of a rocket.


----------

